# status post CABG



## sparkles1077 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello fellow coding professionals,

I am reviewing the AHA Coding clinics for patients presenting status post CABG, but am still somewhat confused.  When documentation states status post CABG, but does not mention CAD or atherosclerosis, how should this be coded?

Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 8, 2014)

It is a V code for follow up or aftercare, with the status for hx of the graft.


----------



## rhondatalley (Feb 9, 2014)

v45.81


----------

